# how to cut the bud



## kreator11 (Jan 31, 2007)

do i just cut all the leaves off?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 31, 2007)

when you harvest you cut the whole plant on the bottm ,you cut all the leafs as close as you can, put it up-side down for week or two, then cut the buds (around the bud ) and into a jar  and is only one step lefta after that ..
smoke tha sh. out them


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 1, 2007)

cool


----------

